# So you think you have problems



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Others have derails also , heck real railroads do too


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, at least there were no rails or ties damaged!


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Why I stick with O gauge!! Been down that frustrating road with HO and N


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I've experienced most of them and I'm working on the rest.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

hilarious


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

Fire21 said:


> Well, at least there were no rails or ties damaged!


No, I think the rails and ties were _way_ ahead in the accounting!


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

rrman987 said:


> Why I stick with O gauge!! Been down that frustrating road with HO and N


Interesting -- my trains are running on legacy O gauge track (O-27 mostly), and I was thinking a lot of this was all too familiar! Maybe it was just a "grass is greener" kind of thing, but I had just assumed the two-rail guys had it a bit more reliable than us tubular rail adherents. Not to wish anything bad on anyone, but it's comforting to see the modern systems have their problems, too!


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Only thing that would make those scale acidents realistic would have cars and engine twisted and bent up, just like the big boys (and girls, equality ya know). I know, make car bodies and shells out of thin moldable rubber that holds whatever shape its in.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I've never had a N scale car's air line catch on a crossing or a tie like some of those did... Is that more common in HO?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Jeff wrote:
_"I've never had a N scale car's air line catch on a crossing or a tie like some of those did... Is that more common in HO?"_

Either the couplers are mounted too low, or they're "sagging" a bit.
This can become very apparent at diamonds (RR crossings at grade), as seen in the video.

Engines coming apart ... uneven trackwork.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I have had this issue on turnouts where the coupler is part of the truck and made of plastic that sags over time or the coupler box clip isn't secure. Using a NMRA coupler gauge on all your rolling stock should alleviate this issue. I would also check that the crossing might be on a high spot or the coupler brake line is to low on the coupler...and I just bend it up a bit more.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Interesting. I've been replacing the trucks on most of my used rolling stock, so perhaps I just haven't come across one that has begun to sag. The only time I've had derailments on my layout is when I forgot to throw or close a turnout.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Great vids. The perils of model railroading.


----------



## Oomowmow (10 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> I have had this issue on turnouts where the coupler is part of the truck and made of plastic that sags over time or the coupler box clip isn't secure. Using a NMRA coupler gauge on all your rolling stock should alleviate this issue. I would also check that the crossing might be on a high spot or the coupler brake line is to low on the coupler...and I just bend it up a bit more.


That's what I do. Even in N, some of those metal 'airlines' are like a mile long...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Chops, if I might make a suggestion...find a way to stabilize your camera. I about got seasick watching those vids!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I will, thank y ou.


----------



## lovehunter (2 mo ago)

I've experienced most of them and I'm working on the rest.


----------

